# Any updates on Amazon and R5?



## Momto3miracles (Sep 30, 2020)

I ordered Aug. 18th and was told I would have it by Sept 12th. That changed to Sept.16th. Now anytime I ask, they pretend to be having technical issues and I get no response. Anyone know anything lol?


----------



## Momto3miracles (Oct 1, 2020)

They are now saying ship date of Oct 5th


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 2, 2020)

I avoid ordering new camera models from Amazon. They just can't possibly figure out who or when shipments will happen, add to that Canon's uncertainly in deliveries and you can't tell. I once waited a month on a new model when they cancelled my pre-order because they had a error in their listing. I was told to re-order and go to the end of the waiting list. I switched my order to Adorama and had my camera while Amazon buyers had a additional month to wait. Since then I buy pre-orders elsewhere.

I sell using Amazon prime and can see my shipments of products to them go to a primary receiving warehouse and then be reshipped again and again to reach several warehouses. It just took a month for them to finish distributing my last shipment to their warehouses. I'm working to ship the next batch. They will ship from any warehouse that has a product, but its not so easy to keep track of who has what or when.


----------



## Momto3miracles (Oct 6, 2020)

Big surprise. No shipment and when asked I get the “we will email you when it ships”.


----------



## tlphoto (Oct 6, 2020)

Momto3miracles said:


> Big surprise. No shipment and when asked I get the “we will email you when it ships”.


Not sure why people preorder from all the big shops like B&H, Adorama, Amazon etc. These are the first places people think of to order them. I ordered a R5 2 weeks ago and already got it. It took a week and a half to come in. What people don't think about are the small independent Canon dealers out there, the "mom and pop" shops. I found an authorized dealer in Arkansas and called them. These small shops will give you the BEST service and they will be honest with you as to when stuff will come in. I also saved the sales tax as an added bonus and when I'm ready to order a new RF lens soon, I'll be calling them.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Oct 6, 2020)

I like B&H as they will credit you the cost of sales tax, which in Nevada is 8.25%. On the R5 it saved me about $300. Of course, the free financing helps to cut the cost down to monthly payments which are more likely to slip under your wife's radar!


----------



## Momto3miracles (Oct 6, 2020)

Hubby put it on the amazon card for the points. Thats why.



tlphoto said:


> Not sure why people preorder from all the big shops like B&H, Adorama, Amazon etc. These are the first places people think of to order them. I ordered a R5 2 weeks ago and already got it. It took a week and a half to come in. What people don't think about are the small independent Canon dealers out there, the "mom and pop" shops. I found an authorized dealer in Arkansas and called them. These small shops will give you the BEST service and they will be honest with you as to when stuff will come in. I also saved the sales tax as an added bonus and when I'm ready to order a new RF lens soon, I'll be calling them.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 7, 2020)

tlphoto said:


> Not sure why people preorder from all the big shops like B&H, Adorama, Amazon etc. These are the first places people think of to order them. I ordered a R5 2 weeks ago and already got it. It took a week and a half to come in. What people don't think about are the small independent Canon dealers out there, the "mom and pop" shops. I found an authorized dealer in Arkansas and called them. These small shops will give you the BEST service and they will be honest with you as to when stuff will come in. I also saved the sales tax as an added bonus and when I'm ready to order a new RF lens soon, I'll be calling them.


Because they are familiar and extremely easy with returns. Peace of mind. No need to investigate reliability. 

Being a small business now is a neverending battle against these advantages. You are a rare bird in 2020, which is why we have so few local options in the USA.


----------



## bernie_king (Oct 7, 2020)

tlphoto said:


> Not sure why people preorder from all the big shops like B&H, Adorama, Amazon etc. These are the first places people think of to order them. I ordered a R5 2 weeks ago and already got it. It took a week and a half to come in. What people don't think about are the small independent Canon dealers out there, the "mom and pop" shops. I found an authorized dealer in Arkansas and called them. These small shops will give you the BEST service and they will be honest with you as to when stuff will come in. I also saved the sales tax as an added bonus and when I'm ready to order a new RF lens soon, I'll be calling them.



Not my experience. I ordered my R5 before the announcement from my local dealer and am still waiting. He's constantly on the phone with Canon and getting stonewalled. I wanted to give my business to local business and am starting to regret it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2020)

tlphoto said:


> Not sure why people preorder from all the big shops like B&H, Adorama, Amazon etc. These are the first places people think of to order them. I ordered a R5 2 weeks ago and already got it. It took a week and a half to come in. What people don't think about are the small independent Canon dealers out there, the "mom and pop" shops. I found an authorized dealer in Arkansas and called them. These small shops will give you the BEST service and they will be honest with you as to when stuff will come in. I also saved the sales tax as an added bonus and when I'm ready to order a new RF lens soon, I'll be calling them.


I've usually purchased new camera models from our local camera store in Couer D Alene but Canon dropped them for professional equipment. The other store that was a long time(100 years) professional camera store has dropped pro cameras and lenses entirely and now sells high end audio and TV sets. Even high end kitchen gadgets. That leaves the nearest pro camera stores over 350 miles away.(assuming they still exist). We've lost all three pro camera stores in two years, sad!

I bought from B&H simply because I received $499.62 off and I ordered it on 9/15 and it arrived on 10/1, 2 weeks later.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 10, 2020)

Not a local shop within a thousand miles. I won't randomly pick one of the few still standing. Sad but true.


----------

